# Recently acquired bridgeport



## jydaz (Jun 18, 2013)

I recently acquired this 1958 Bridgeport. Going to tear it down and clean and repaint. It appears to be in very good condition. Just needs some cleaning and tlc. I will post more pics as it progresses.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice, very nice indeed. Looks like you got a good machine to restore with some extras. Thank you for posting, looking forward to more posts of you project as you get started. Oh, And WELCOME to the HM. We are glad you found us.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 19, 2013)

jydaz said:


> I recently acquired this 1958 Bridgeport. Going to tear it down and clean and repaint. It appears to be in very good condition. Just needs some cleaning and tlc. I will post more pics as it progresses.



Wow!!  Is that a vertical notching attachment on the backside of the turret??  I look forward to seeing your refresh pics!



Bernie


----------



## ddushane (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm tickled for you jydaz! I'm looking forward to the day I can have one of my own. I'm looking forward to seeing your progress on it. Be sure to check out Randy's It's beautiful, Look here if you haven't already come upon it. 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9005-Beautiful-rebuilds?highlight=Beautiful+Rebuilds


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful Mill!!!
she's a looker, i can't wait to see the paint job!!)
mike


----------



## brasssmanget (Jun 19, 2013)

NO.....I AM not ENVIOUS!...........repeat after me.........I am NOT envious.......

Very nice.....have fun with the clean up/paint/restoration....


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 19, 2013)

s w e e t


----------



## jydaz (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, Thanks for the encouragement. I will update pics as I go. Should have some more progress this weekend.

- - - Updated - - -



itsme_Bernie said:


> Wow!!  Is that a vertical notching attachment on the backside of the turret??  I look forward to seeing your refresh pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie



Hi, Yes, that is a shaper attachment.

- - - Updated - - -

It also came with a 15 inch Troyke rotary table and a nice vise too. I will try to put some pictures of those on too tomorrow


----------



## RandyM (Jun 20, 2013)

jydaz said:


> It also came with a 15 inch Troyke rotary table and a nice vise too. I will try to put some pictures of those on too tomorrow



Now, now, no holding back, you have to show us everything. :nono:


----------



## hey-bear (Jun 24, 2013)

Great looking machine.  Looks like it has been taken care of.  If you don't mind saying, how much did you have to pay for it?


----------



## jydaz (Jun 24, 2013)

Made a little more progress this weekend. painted the base and knee. Had to order a new bearing for the knee screw. Sooooo, waiting for that to come before I go any farther.

- - - Updated - - -



hey-bear said:


> Great looking machine.  Looks like it has been taken care of.  If you don't mind saying, how much did you have to pay for it?



I gave $3500 for it. It came with a 15 inch troyke rotary table, a kurt vise, a tapping attachment and a ton of other tooling.


----------



## jydaz (Jun 26, 2013)

Found this on my door step this afternoon


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 26, 2013)

jydaz said:


> View attachment 56032
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice!  I have an older Teco drive- let me know how you Iike it.



Bernie


----------



## jydaz (Jun 27, 2013)

Made a little progress today.


----------



## jydaz (Jun 27, 2013)

I ordered a new knee bearing from H&W. This is what I received. It is sealed on both sides. They charged $63.00 plus shipping. I found the same one on ebay for $17.00. With free shipping. The part number is 63306LLBC3/L627. Made by NTN . I hope somebody will benefit from this info.


----------



## widmayer (Jun 29, 2013)

Subscribed!!
Nice Machine!!


----------



## jydaz (Jul 1, 2013)

Got it up and running this weekend. The head needs painted but it is still in great shape so it will stay the ugly green for a while. The vfd works great.


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice job!  You'll get lots of use out of that machine.  Enjoy.

Steve


----------



## Kickstart (Jul 6, 2013)

jydaz said:


> I ordered a new knee bearing from H&W. This is what I received. It is sealed on both sides. They charged $63.00 plus shipping. I found the same one on ebay for $17.00. With free shipping. The part number is 63306LLBC3/L627. Made by NTN . I hope somebody will benefit from this info.



Thanks, that's good to know and I'm sure that everyone except H&W will be happy about that.)


----------

